# where to sell vintage large format cameras



## Badass Parker (Dec 15, 2016)

I have several cameras I'm looking to sell:

1- 11 by 14 deardorff studio camera 11 by 14 back w 2 extension bellows 

and 8 by 10 revolving back late 50s ? no lens or board 

1-11by 14 century 8 camera early 1900 s ? no lens or board 

folding clatworth (toronto) w 8 by 10 back and wollensak lens 

antique studio stand, some extra bits and pieces 

the cameras are in restorable condition  - but need a little tlc 

I'm located in Toronto. Anyone have an idea of the best place to sell these?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 15, 2016)

ebay.
could try local camera clubs too.


----------



## IanG (Dec 15, 2016)

The Large Format Photography Forum, but you need to be a member for a month first and they don't allow requests for valuations.

Look at completed sales on ebay, also these cameras get sold regularly on the LFPF.

Ian


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2016)

You never know..... someone here might take a shine to it.


----------

